# Urgent! Male GSD needs home/ fostering by Friday



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

8 year old male long haired GSD needs new home. Uncastrated- 'fine' with people and children, 'fine' with dogs. Does not like cats, based in Ashford in Kent.

This boy has to be gone by friday or he is facing euthanasia- his family are moving and cannot take him with them, and the home they had set up for him suddenly said they couldn't do it.

Please help if you can, foster or new home needed.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you- it's getting quite dire


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Just realised how close we are to Friday as well, lets hope he finds a home.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

There are def no rescue places available for him ? ... say I offered to foster him , who exactly would I be fostering him for ?

If I did foster him he would be getting neutered , who would foot the bill for that ?


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh, wish I could, love these dogs  We've only recently taken on our own "lost cause", and when you have 6 pets of 3 species you have to make sure too many changes don't happen at once. I really hope someone suitable comes forward for him.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Mese said:


> There are def no rescue places available for him ? ... say I offered to foster him , who exactly would I be fostering him for ?
> 
> If I did foster him he would be getting neutered , who would foot the bill for that ?


 ETA:

Have spoken to the head of WHAD- to make it clear- this isn't a dog within the rescue group, what we're doing is helping out the owner as much as we can. We cannot foster him out from WHAD as there is no money to support a foster. The owner in this case would take responsibility so what WHAD are doing is putting people in touch with the owner.

Unfortunately there are a huge amount of animals in all the rescue centres at the moment- many haven't had calls from anyone for a while now looking for dogs- just more poor animals needing support. This boy is an older dog, uncastrated and with some arthritis- it's not looking good, so we're doing all we can in the time we have left to help him.

This is the kind of story up and down the country at the moment. Really, truly breaks my heart.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I can make a few phone calls tomorrow, I know a few people who may be able to take him on as a foster. 

I'd take him on myself but I just cant - I live in a flat and I cant afford a dog


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Have you tried?

ARAS and German Shepherd Inn: Bedford: Index of / Mainly German Shepherds, but all needy dogs are taken in and given care and attention until they can be rehomed. Always have German Shepherds of varying ages requiring new homes. 
Biggsd: Biggsd - German Shepherd Rescue - gsd rescue Biggsd helps to coordinate the rescue and rehoming of GSDs throughout the UK. There are always many GSDs (and a few other breeds) featured on the site looking for new homes. There is also an active community of GSDs lovers and experts offering advice on the forum. 
Cefni German Shepherd Rescue: National: Cefni German Shepherd Rescue German Shepherd Rescue rehoming of dogs nationwide volunteers with excellent knowledge of the breed, behavioural problems, dog handling, alsation and GSD breeds considered too. 
German Shepherd Dog Rehoming~ North East: Newcastle: index North East based GSD rehoming organisation 
German Shepherd Rescue Hampshire: Fareham, Hampshire: German Shepherd Rescue South based in Hampshire - Rescuing and Re-homing German Shepherd Dogs in the South of England A small rescue who rehome unwanted, stray and abused German Shepherd Dogs and GSD X's, throughout UK but mostly in home counties 
German Shepherd Forum: Leeds, Yorkshire, UK: GERMAN SHEPHERD FORUM - HOME Not just a forum, this is a web site with a forum attached. For all German Shepherds, Owners and Enthusiasts. Includes online forum and rescue page 
German Shepherd Rescue Scotland: German Shepherd Rescue Scotland - Rescuing and Re-homing German Shepherd Dogs and Puppies in Scotland, Saving GSDs Rescuing and re-homing German Shepherds in Scotland. Also have an online store selling great GSD gifts. 
German Shepherd Rescue South: Ashford, Middlesex: German Shepherd Rescue South based in Hampshire - Rescuing and Re-homing German Shepherd Dogs in the South of England Home rescue,re-homing unwanted German Shepherd Dogs in Home Counties, Hampshire, Surrey, Bedfordshire, Kent, Berkshire 
German Shepherd Rescue UK Ltd: Scotland/North England/Birmingham: German Shepherd Dogs German Shepherd Puppies UK German Shepherd rescue and rehoming service 
German Shepherds UK: German Shepherds UK • Index page Forum all about the breed of German Shepherds 
HUGS Rescue: Powys/Wales: HUGS Welsh German Shepherd Dog Rescue in Wales (Alsatian) Hope and Understanding for German Shepherd dogs. A newly formed rescue, based in mid-Wales, dedicated to the rescue, assessment & rehoming of gsds. 
Maggies pet rescue & rehoming service: Pitsea Essex: MAGGIES PET RESCUE - GERMAN SHEPHERD RESCUE Rescue and where possible rehoming of healthy german shepher dogs. 
Second-Chances gsd rescue: Edinburgh, Scotland: Second-chances for German Shepherds German Shepherd rescue organisation for Scotland and north england, we are a registered Scottish charity No 28175 
Southern Counties GSD Rescue: Home Counties: German Shepherd rescue | GSD rescue and Alsatian rescue dogs | Southern Counties German Shepherd Rescue re-homing stray, abused, and unwanted German shepherd dogs and poundies throughout the home counties 
Sussex German Shepherd Rescue: National organisation: http://www.sussexgermanshepherdrescue.co.uk Rescue and re-homing throughout the UK and Ireland please come and join our forum. 
Lancashire gsd rescue: Preston lancashire: TED KEWLEY Rescuing and rehoming German Shepherds in Lancashire and surrounding areas and North Wales. Please note that we are unable to take dogs with behavioural problems but can give you names of good dog trainers in our area 
UK German Shepherd Rescue: National Organisation http://www.ukgermanshepherdrescue.co.uk/: Rescuing & rehoming German Shepherd dogs & puppies throughout the UK. 
Watford German Shepherd Help and Information: Watford, Hertfordshire: Watford GSD Help & Information We offer free help and advice to German Shepherd dog owners on topics such as Health and behaviour issues. 
Wiltshire German Shepherd Rescue: http://www.wiltshiregermanshepherdrescue.co.uk: Rescue for German Shepherds in need of a new home in Wiltshire and the South West. (Forum style site)


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

To far away for any of my lot as i m sure i could talk me mam into having him she always had gsd when i was growing up . i really hope he finds somewhere xx


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

People on the forum can normally help with transport if they group together if you think you can get him a home!!!!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

PurpleCrow said:


> I can make a few phone calls tomorrow, I know a few people who may be able to take him on as a foster.
> 
> I'd take him on myself but I just cant - I live in a flat and I cant afford a dog


That would be wonderful, thank you- the more people phoning around the better!

GSDlover4ever
Thank you so much for the sites- I have tried a lot of those, but there are some I haven't heard of- brilliant!

These replies have lifted my hopes :thumbup:

Thank you everyone!

Ok- the ones I *haven't* tried-
all the ones in scotland/ far north- the one in wiltshire, and german shepherd south

There are a couple I can try calling again today that I've already called as well. I started off with german shepherd specific rescues, and ended up calling many any-breed rescues.

This is my first call-round for the rescue WHAD, I knew the numbers of rescue dogs was staggering- but I didn't realise just how bad the problem is!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

have posted on your other thread


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

WOOO! Good-ish news- if we can find a rescue group to back up this boy, a very kind individual is willing to pay for kennel fees with an end goal to adopt him.

SO! We need a rescue willing to back this old boy up- WHAD cannot do it, so cue another round of calls.

FINGERS CROSSED everyone!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh my gosh I can't beleive it! The boy will be safe! As soon as the owner picks up his phone and calls me back I'm arranging transport- I can take him to the kennels where German Shepherd South will be able to take him on due to a very generous donation from an individual!

WOOOOOOO! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Thank you everyone for all of your help and support!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

that's great news.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Thats awesome news :thumbup:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Amber, Im really sorry that I missed this, we have one or two spaces available atm if you have any more urgents?
Unfortunately we cant take any strays yet, as the isolation kennels isnt ready for dogs yet - its still being built lol


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

...well...things have taken an unexpected turn. The man turned around about half an hour ago and said he'd given the dog away to a woman he met today- he doesn't have a contact number for her, his FIL sorted it out- this guy just didn't care. Apparently she's a dog trainer in London- bt whats to say she won't use him for stud or as fighting dog bait? Nothing- even at 8 years old with arthritis he is at risk. We are all so, so, so angry and upset by this.

Apart from the poor dog going off with a stranger, there's also the kind lady who gave a large amount of money to support the dogs rescue, and the time and effot of the rescue that was going to take him. 

Some people are SUCH idiots.

Thanks for the help, still- when you come accross these kinds of idiots the kindness of you lot really shines through xx


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Shocking


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww thats awful. As i said before rescue work is soo frustrating! People just dont understand the lengths your have to go through!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Unbelievable! How sad that his owner obviously didn't really give a stuff about his dog & just gave him away so easily 

It must be so frustrating for you but despite the idiot owner it really shows how much other people will put themselves out to help.


----------

